# Anyone try Bouwen labs?



## Fatmikey (Jul 5, 2021)

This dude seems to have alot of positive reviews and his gear is pretty cheap.


----------



## CJ (Jul 5, 2021)

Fatmikey said:


> This dude seems to have alot of positive reviews and his gear is pretty cheap.


I'm not saying it's not legit, as I've never even heard of them, but to me cheap is a red flag. 

I'd be much more likely to use someone whose prices were in line with most of the others. I'd be skeptical it was a scam to get a large number of orders quickly. 

Good luck.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 21, 2021)

I find nothing on Bouwen labs however there is a Bouwen Pharmaceuticals out of Pakistan which claims to manufacture 35 drugs including anabolic steroids. Its basically an underground lab out of Pakistan.

Description written in arabic. I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Fatmikey (Jul 21, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I find nothing on Bouwen labs however there is a Bouwen Pharmaceuticals out of Pakistan which claims to manufacture 35 drugs including anabolic steroids. Its basically an underground lab out of Pakistan.
> 
> Description written in arabic. I wouldn't touch it.
> 
> ...





mugzy said:


> I find nothing on Bouwen labs however there is a Bouwen Pharmaceuticals out of Pakistan which claims to manufacture 35 drugs including anabolic steroids. Its basically an underground lab out of Pakistan.
> 
> Description written in arabic. I wouldn't touch it.
> 
> ...


Yeah I had ordered a a couple vials of test e and some orals from a source so far all is legit.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 21, 2021)

No Pakistanis for me. I like I like good ol USofA bathtub brew…


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 30, 2021)

Fatmikey said:


> This dude seems to have alot of positive reviews and his gear is pretty cheap.


I have there is a source I have done business with west coast that carries that lab as well as another I am drawing a blank here...myolux. Both are UGLs the myolux products use a carrier my body hates but the gh is ok as for bowen the source said that is his 2nd best selling line behind myolux. Take that for what it's worth. Also I was being charged gym prices for myolux 85$ for most oils as a reference. If you are being charged more than that or even close to it you are probably paying too much.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 30, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> the myolux products use a carrier my body hates.


Just out of curiousity, which is that? Ethyl Oleate, Guaiacol, Miglyol, something else?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 30, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> No Pakistanis for me. I like I like good ol USofA bathtub brew…


Our tubs are cleaner lol


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 30, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Just out of curiousity, which is that? Ethyl Oleate, Guaiacol, Miglyol, something else?


I don't actually know tbh. I bought tren e test e both gave me pip so bad I nearly went to the ER expecting an infection. I pinned 3 times and all 3 same reaction. I did mention to the seller and he just said myolux is his #1 I could switch to bowen if I wanted etc


----------



## Skanksmasher (Nov 8, 2021)

I used them before. Great shit but I got into home brewing. My brother loves them. I lost a girlfriend of there mix cause the tren made me psychotic. Not joking. I have a pic of the bottle. It’s not the company fault I can’t handle tren


----------



## Skanksmasher (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Skanksmasher (Nov 8, 2021)

One warning. There pills come a part. Both My bottle of pills had lot of material at the bottom and the pills crumble if you cut them. They are soft. But the oils are good.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 9, 2021)

That promastren product says 300mg/ml of what tho?


----------



## Skanksmasher (Nov 9, 2021)

Test prop 100
Trent a 100 
Mast a 100


----------



## Keythgoat (Dec 20, 2022)

I brought some exemestane and proviron from them but they look the exact same… is it legit


----------

